
We created a cereal box to meet with Airbnb's Brian Chesky - camwiese
https://medium.com/@camwiese/we-created-raisin-brian-to-meet-with-the-ceo-of-airbnb-1620ee4dcbac#.me7lmn67h
======
camwiese
It's always difficult working with schedules. Any suggestions for improving
strategies like this that can help avoid scheduling conflicts?

